# Do I need to marinate a pork butt over night with rub?



## mavven (Aug 30, 2013)

As the title states? I'm pressed for time, picked up a used cookshack yesterday and picking up a pork butt tonight. Like to throw it in the smoker around 10:00 PM? will it taste like crap if I don't let it sit for 24 hours?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 30, 2013)

Nope I rub all my meats right before I put them on. I used to do it the night before and can't tell the difference.


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 30, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nope I rub all my meats right before I put them on. I used to do it the night before and can't tell the difference.


X2


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 30, 2013)

I rub mine that day.....like others have tried the night before deal and could not tell the difference.  If I think about it and have time...I might rub the night before.

Kat


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 30, 2013)

if i have the time to prep and plan i might throw a rub the night before, but when its a spur of the moment smoke,which 98% of all my smokes are..lol....just a rub down and onto the smoke. i thnk only 2% of my smokes are planned...lmao.


----------



## mavven (Aug 30, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nope I rub all my meats right before I put them on. I used to do it the night before and can't tell the difference.


AWESOME!!! Just what I wanted to hear. Would you mind sharing your method of smoking pork butt? Only experience I have so far is smokinh ribs on indirect heat, on a gas bbq using bilboas (not sure if I spelled it right) rub. That's what I'll be using tonight.


----------



## bkleinsmid (Aug 30, 2013)

In my Cookshack I just season the meat (I like Butt Rub with a little extra brown sugar for pork) and put it in at 250*. And, I only use about 2 oz of wood.......more is too much in a CS....IMHO

Brad


----------



## dls1 (Aug 30, 2013)

mavven said:


> As the title states? I'm pressed for time, picked up a used cookshack yesterday and picking up a pork butt tonight. Like to throw it in the smoker around 10:00 PM? will it taste like crap if I don't let it sit for 24 hours?


In my Cookshack, I do all of my big meats (butts, brisket) overnight starting around 11:00 PM, and put the rub on just before starting. From my experience, depending on the salt content, putting the rub on 24 hours in advance can produce something of a "Hammy" taste.

I start the smoker with the meat straight from the refrigerator and the smoker temp set at 185F-190F. At 7:00 AM the IT is usually in the 150F-160F range. I then raise the smoker temp. to 215F-225F and monitor it from there depending upon what time I want to eat. I always reserve a couple hours to FTC it when finished.

Good luck.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 30, 2013)

mavven said:


> AWESOME!!! Just what I wanted to hear. Would you mind sharing your method of smoking pork butt? Only experience I have so far is smokinh ribs on indirect heat, on a gas bbq using bilboas (not sure if I spelled it right) rub. That's what I'll be using tonight.


I normally use just a simple rub of SPOG (salt,pepper,onion, garlic) to which I add paprika, chipotle, a little dry mustard. I like to run my smoker at 265*. Put the meat in fat cap up and let er go. I figure 2 hours per pound and add another hour just to be safe if I am serving it the same day.  I usually use a mix of wood, cherry, apple are two of my favorites. at about hour four I will insert the probe for the therm into the meat. I apply smoke for the entire cook. Once the internal temp of the butt reaches 205* I take the meat out wrap in foil (into a towel filled cooler if I am going to not pull after a hour.) and let rest for a hour. Then I pull the meat and dress with my finishing sauce.


----------



## palladini (Aug 30, 2013)

If doing a Sunday Smoke, I start Thursday, fresh ribs, Cider Vinegar and Honey and vegetable oil and any spices I might have or feel like putting in, considering who is going to be eating the finished ribs matters here.  Then I marinate the ribs for until Saturday evening, overhauling the ribs every 12 hours, morning and night till then.  The I rinse and dry the ribs, put my glue for the rub, that being Honey on, the the rub and put them in the fridge, wrapped tightly with plastic wrap overnight. 

The next morning, it being Sunday, smoker day, I get ribs out and set them on the counter, unwrapped, while I go get the smoker ready.  This is about a 45 minute process.  I have no steady electrical current going to the back yard and I keep my smoker in my garden shed when not in use, so I move the smoker to side of the shed, I have an extension cord strung along the fence, I plug it into an outlet under the computer desk, which is just inside the sliding door at the back of the house.  When Not in use, the end I plug in is hanging in loops over a nail in a board attached to the corner of the house, so I have to uncoil it, and plug it in.  It leads to the she, where I have it plugged into a 10 outlet protected power bar.  Also connected to this are my outdoor lights, which hang on the side of the shed, my indoor lights and of course the heavy duty farm electric cord I use for my smoker.  I also uncoil the 10 or 12 feet of that, from a 100 foot cable, but I have hanging on a bungee cord, hanging on nail, I have  loop around the cord and the part I use I keep out of that loop. Makes my life easier.

Then once it is all set up, in go the ribs for a 3 – 2 – 1 225 degree cooking adventure.

If you notice, I gave you no set amounts of anything, this is to your taste buds, do it your way, it is not hard to do.


----------

